# looking for 2011



## Plumcreekhunter (Dec 2, 2010)

Im looking for a club to join for the 2011/2012 season. Im 37.married with a 2 year old boy. I dont drink or do drugs. I would like something north of I20 but i am open to anything. Bunk house and shower is a pluse.


----------



## bassculler (Jan 8, 2011)

We may have an opening in Licolnton, ga for you. Kid friendly club. Are you familiar with the Lincolnton area?


----------



## mtstephens18 (Mar 6, 2011)

we also have some openings on our club. look at the website silvercreekhuntingclub.com and pm me if interested


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 7, 2011)

message sent


----------

